
United Nations: Whistleblowers and sources must be protected by all governments - benologist
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/united-nations-whistleblowers-sources-must-be-protected-by-all-governments-1525754
======
manuelh
Yes if they whistle for freedom and human rights. Snowden acted as his
consciousness dictated it was right to do.

Well done

